# No Spark On 18hp Onan



## JNew (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an 18 hp Onan that has on spark. I have replaced the coil & condenser. I have juice going into the coil when the key is "on" and when it is in the start position so I don't think that it is the switch. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try removing the kill wire...... if it fires, a switch is bad somewhere. also how are you checking the spark?


----------



## JNew (Aug 26, 2005)

I am testing the spark with an in-line test light.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

What kind of Onan are we talking about here? Twin? Old style car type coil? 

Mike


----------



## JNew (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, it's a twin, B48M out of an old case lawn mower. It has the new style coil will the 2 plug wires coming directly out of the coil (No points). Like I said I have replaced the coil & condenser and I have juice to the coil at all times. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

